# Halloween Art SHow in New Hope PA



## sweetbfolkart (Jul 8, 2011)

The SpookyTime Jingles Soiree is a juried art show representing some of the finest holiday artists from the USA & Canada. 
Amazing Halloween art will be shown and sold, offering collectors a wonderful opportunity to meet directly with artists and purchase one-of-a-kind Halloween pieces.​
Spookytime Jingles Soiree
September 10th
New Hope Eagle Volunteer Fire Company
46 N. Sugan Road
New Hope, PA 18938

$5.00 admission at the door

visit the link for more information - I am participating in this show and can honestly say that from a "collectors" stand point - this is a fantastic opportunity - some of these artists have licensed repro lines and the show is strictly originals - at great prices!
have a few free tickets if anyone is interested email me and I will get them to you!http://www.spookytimejingles.com/soiree/


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

I might go! I live 10 mins from New Hope! Thanks


----------



## broevil (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm excited about this! I live about 10 min from New Hope too!!


----------



## sweetbfolkart (Jul 8, 2011)

This is really cool! - you guys will LOVE it! I am excited to be in the show - but I always buy pieces to take home. here is a little more "first hand" info about the show
"Retro Rudolph" will be there - they are from Canada and only come to the U.S for two shows. "Will Bezeck" is so amazing - being able to see his work in person is a thrill - the detail is amazing.
"She's off her Rocker" sells her huge Halloween lanterns on ebay - but then you have to pay 25.00+ in shipping - at the show you can buy and just carry them home.
"HoHo Halloween" has some really wonderful work - sort of halloween with a bit of a "day of the dead" flair. 

and thats just to name a few. 

This is a smaller show than Halloween and Vine - but I think that in some ways that is a plus - less buying competition, prices may be a bit better and you get a chance to see everyones work and meet with the artists - the California show sells out pretty quick and it's hard to see everything and even harder to buy from the most popular artists. 

Anyway - I hope you come its a really friendly group of talented artists and of course... HALLOWEEN is the main topic of convo.')


----------



## broevil (Jun 23, 2011)

Cool!!! I can't wait! I really have to start saving my pennies. Do you think i should buy tickets in advance?


----------



## sweetbfolkart (Jul 8, 2011)

You wont need to buy tickets in advance - unless you want to go to the Friday night "meet and greet" - there is no selling allowed at the M&G - so unless you want to meet the artists I would save my money. on the day of the show (Saturday the 10th) - it is $5.00 at the door for everyone and they dont have a limit so you are safe - just showup a bit early so you get in first!


----------

